# Priests unto God in the millennium - Rev. 1:6; 5:10; 20:6



## KGP (Feb 19, 2016)

About 3 years ago I became a convinced amillennial thanks to reading Sam Storms "Kingdom Come" during sermon prep for Matthew 24. Great book. Ever since then I've seen little connections here and there that seem to confirm it all the more for me. Another small one tonight while going through Revelation:


*Revelation 1:5b,6* - beginning of the vision - believers ARE priests
"To Him who loves us and released us from our sins by His blood and He has made us to be a kingdom, priests to [e]His God and Father—to Him be the glory and the dominion forever and ever.

*Revelation 5:10* - before the seals are opened - believers ARE priests
"You have made them to be a kingdom and priests to our God; and they will reign upon the earth."

*Revelation 20:6* - before the millennium - believers WILL be priests
Blessed and holy is the one who has a part in the first resurrection; over these the second death has no power, but they will be priests of God and of Christ and will reign with Him for a thousand years.



Rev 20:6 says believers WILL be priests of God in the millennium, and Rev 1 and 5 say they already are. All the more reason to believe we're in the millennium right now with priestly duties to attend to, not waiting for an earthly one.


----------

